

The Local Innovator’s Dilemma (2011) - mw67
http://www.muckercapital.com/the-local-innovators-dilemma/

======
soneca
_It is not impossible to crack the nut (and I’ve came across a few companies
in the last month or so that are almost there)._

As this is from 2011 (and the early success examples Groupon and Living Social
are now, at least, doubtful); I would like to know which were these _almost
there_ companies.

And here is the next post about the _solution_...
[http://www.muckercapital.com/the-local-innovators-
solution-3...](http://www.muckercapital.com/the-local-innovators-solution-3/)

------
lifeisstillgood
Really interesting - the view from two or three years ago that Local was where
it was at I felt even over here, and it is still a dream for many. It's just
not something that fits with the one big server farm and the whole world
connects to it.

Local will be solved not by one company winning it all, but by mesh networks
redefining how we talk to each other - from hubs to meshes. Reflecting reality
again.

------
webmaven
Needs a [2011]. Evidence here:
[http://www.muckercapital.com/blog/page/4/](http://www.muckercapital.com/blog/page/4/)

~~~
dang
Thanks; added.

~~~
webmaven
You're welcome. Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7868016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7868016)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7870360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7870360)

